# Anyone ever have problems with Feira coloring?



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

I bought what should have been a lovely medium brown and came out more red. I thought it was just my hair acting up since I have not colored it in years. So I waited a week and picked up L’Oréal’s Superior Preference in a similar color. This time it turned out just fine. I really like the color.

The Feira seemed to be very drying to my hair. I had to do tons of treatments. Which REALLY pissed me off because my hair was in great shape. It took me a whole week to be it back to normal. The Feira also took more color at the root and it was a different color. Really strange because I had not colored my hair except for a few highlights I had but they were not even in that area.

The L’Oréal Superior Preference is so much better!!!

Just wondering if anyone else had the same problem with Feira?
or if I am just color dumb since it has been so many years.


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't really remember my experiences with Feria dyes, I've boxed dyed my hair so many brands they really dont stand out. A possible reason why the dye took more to your roots is because they're more fresh, as in the have been less damaged by blow drying, elements, whatever you do to it, so they're more poreous. I was told in cosmotology class, however, that Feria's dyes are the hardest to get out if trying to go lighter. Hope you like the new colour! I think it looks good on you.


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I don't really remember my experiences with Feria dyes, I've boxed dyed my hair so many brands they really dont stand out. A possible reason why the dye took more to your roots is because they're more fresh, as in the have been less damaged by blow drying, elements, whatever you do to it, so they're more poreous. I was told in cosmotology class, however, that Feria's dyes are the hardest to get out if trying to go lighter. Hope you like the new colour! I think it looks good on you._

 
Thanks hun!

Ya, know I totally forgot! I had my hair thermal reconditioned back in April or May! I bet that is why it was a different color. I don't blow dry hair often and that is the only heat source that ever gets close to my hair. So the TR must have been the reason!! Thanks!


----------



## Alexa (Nov 29, 2005)

Feria is horrible. it totally killed my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my favorites are either Garnier Nutrisse Permanent Creme Hair Color, L'Oreal Preference Shine Extending Hair Color or L'Oreal Excellence Creme Hair Color


----------



## Cruella (Nov 29, 2005)

I loathe Feria.  My hair turned reddish, even though the color was a cool brown.  I've had decent luck with other L'Oreal dyes but Feria is icky.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

i've never used ferria myself, because my mom used it once and it totally effed her hair up. i've been using clairol ultress and i love it. it's cheap and gives rich colour and the conditioning treatment it comes with...omg. that stuff is AMAZING. my hair's never been so soft before haha. like a chinchilla.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 2, 2005)

I used Feria a couple times and just wasn't impressed at all! My favorite is Garnier! They work so well and keep your hair so soft and shiny.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

  The Feira also took more color at the root and it was a different color. Really strange because I had not colored my hair except for a few highlights I had but they were not even in that area.  
 
That's because you have more heat near your scalp. Also, where it's more poreous (sp?), you need more red in it for the same result, because red doesn't stay well in poreous hair.


----------



## productjunkie (Dec 3, 2005)

It burned my scalp. Not cool. It hurt like a biatch


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_That's because you have more heat near your scalp. Also, where it's more poreous (sp?), you need more red in it for the same result, because red doesn't stay well in poreous hair._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_I loathe Feria. My hair turned reddish, even though the color was a cool brown. I've had decent luck with other L'Oreal dyes but Feria is icky._

 
Cruella that's exactly what it did to me!

I didn't even want the red at all. The color didn't even have any red which is odd. It's all ok now that I used the L'Oreal Preference.

I forgot the I get my hair Thermal Reconditioned  once a year and by now I have some hair that is not TR. I asked my stylist about it and she said I should have used a brown base first for a darker color.
I don't really blow dry my hair. It's more like a wash and go look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So heat is not really the problem.

That darn Feira really sucked! It took 2 colorings to get the red out!

I was mainly worried because this was the first time in years that I had put color on my hair and it turned out really strange. I before I have dyed my hair all kinds of ways and never had a problem. My hair was bascially virgin hair again so I found it odd that it turned out the way it did. I found out from a gal that works at Sally's that Feira is one of the worst products out there for the hair. (yeah now she tells me) She said their store has even thought about pulling the product from the shelves!
I had never used that one before so I was just curious if anyone else had the same problem.

*
Thanks everyone! I now know to stay clear of that crap!*


----------



## user3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *productjunkie* 
_It burned my scalp. Not cool. It hurt like a biatch_

 

OUCH!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 3, 2005)

No, I mean, the natural heat from your body!


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

That's the worst color to get out in my experience.  I'm going back to the salon in 2 weeks for my third set of highlights.  I'm doing the highlight method to get back to my natural color of medium blond from a Feira chocolate.


----------



## user3 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_No, I mean, the natural heat from your body!_

 

Oh ...LOL


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 4, 2005)

I used Feria a few times when it first came out and it ended up being one of the worst box colors I've ever used.  The color was always never quite right and it faded fast plus left my hair dry and brittle.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 5, 2005)

I chose a dark purpilish  brown, more purple tones...and it came out as dark red brown, no purple at all.  Even though when I had the dye in my hair...it looked purple.. hmmmm?  It looked pretty good to me though,  Its just not what i expected and washed out really quick as well. 
now i just get hair color from sallys, love it love it love it.


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 21, 2005)

Whenever I use Feria my hair turns out more red too.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 22, 2005)

I use to color my hair often and after using Feria I'm now paranoid about it.  Feria dried my hair so badly that it borke off and I had to cut it and start over.  Now if I want color I fake it with extensions.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought Feria was okay for my hair condition wise but after 2 weeks of coloring it faded really badly, I dyed to the brightest red an was so pale within 2-3 weeks so a few months later I did it the purple color an it did the same again. IT FADES LIKE CRAZY!!! I dunno, maybe it just my overdyed, over heated, overstyled hair


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 6, 2006)

Feria thrashed my hair to hell.  I dyed it a dark red color over my *mostly* natural brown hair (my ends had old color, but they were going to be trimmed off anyway) and my hair turned ORANGE.  Like, Carrottop, Bozo the Clown orange.  After washing it a couple of times, my hair faded to this disgusting pumpkin color.  It took 4!! dye jobs from the salon to fix it and I ended up having to cut off over 8 inches of hair.  Baaaaaaaad stuff.


----------



## Jeslyn of Doom! (Jan 6, 2006)

Ugh, Feria. Once upon a time, when my hair was still its natural dark brown colour, I used a red Feria dye and not only did it barely show up, it faded out in like 3 days and completely wrecked my hair. Gross stuff.


----------



## karen (Jan 6, 2006)

feria dried my hair out and the colour faded waaaaaaaaay too quickly. Nutrisse(and the Clairol Revitalique brand that they don't make anymore) is the only dye I've never had problems with.


----------



## Cleopatra (Jan 7, 2006)

I must be the only one that likes Feria.  I use it religously to colour my hair. I go for a copper blonde colour (my hair is naturally a medium to dark brown (can't remember anymore as its been a long time since I have seen my hair colour)).

As for the dryness all hair colours dry hair but I have found John Frieda Blonde Hair Repair is amazing.  My hair feels like silk afterwards.

http://www.johnfrieda.com/products/p...londe&lineID=3


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 7, 2006)

I have used Feria several times with varied results. The darker browns usually go on fine for me, and any with med. or light colors doesn't work at all. I've started buying my color and developer seperately at Sally and have better results. I think brand name I use is ION. 
My stylist friend gave me a great tip for those of us that tend to go red when we try to go lighter. You can get a bottle of blue toner at the beauty supply stores and add it to your color mix. It works like a dream. Anytime I go lighter I add a half bottle of the blue to the color, and no more orange.


----------

